# Group head manometer



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

any reason why direct lever machines don't have group head pressure gauges?

i'd have thought it would be a big help but can't seem to find any machines that have them


----------



## KopiO (Nov 8, 2014)

Faema Mercurio with build in Thermometer. However if you have Olympia Cremina, There is a change you can have to install one group pressure gauge very soon. For more Information please check out this link: http://www.naked-portafilter.com/


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

Phobic said:


> any reason why direct lever machines don't have group head pressure gauges?
> 
> i'd have thought it would be a big help but can't seem to find any machines that have them


While it would be pretty neat to see the pressure, because the resistance changes from bean-to-bean, how hot the water is, how fine the grind and how hard you tamp, I'm not entirely sure if I would just be driving myself mad trying to use the readings for group-head pressure to get meaningful results.

It would be pretty cool to have though. As KopiO said, naked-portafilter.com are working on these, here is a video of theirs showing one in action:


----------

